# Mondaufnahmen



## maya (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

folgendes Problem: Ich würde gerne Aufnahmen von Vollmond machen mit meiner Speigelreflex auf denen man auch was erkennen kann. 
Habe das schon paarmal probiert ,aber irgendwie war da nix. Trotz verschiedener Belichtungszeiten war das Object immer zu hell und die Strukturen der Oberfläche ,die man sonst auch mit blossen Auge erkennt, waren gar nicht zu erkennen.
Hab mich mal durch diverse Webseiten geschlagen aber leider bisher keine konkreten Antworten dazu gefunden. Vielleicht hat hier einer mal nen guten Tip oder einen Link wo auf dies etwas genauer eingangen wird bevor ich weiter Filmmaterial vergeude.
Zum Einsatz kommt eine Canon EOS 3000 mit einem Tamron Tele 100-300 mm / 5-6,3 mit einem 400er Film (sollte reichen).


----------



## Nacron (8. Juni 2004)

Also ... den Mond fotographieren also nachtaufnahmen ist übungssache ... aber der theorie nach musst du selber deine blende wählen da die automatik  dir eine zu große öffnung vorschläft zumindest wenn du ihn nicht ganz im bild hast ... wenn er zu hell erscheint probier mal eine serie aus (fang mit 12 blenden größer an also anstadt 4 16 und geh dann immer eins runter du schreibst dir erst mal die blenden der jeweiligen bilder auf und wenn du die Bilder raushast kannst du sehen welche blende richtig war ... und dann weißt du ungefähr wie viel du runtergehen musst mit dem licht das ein gutes bild rauskommt ... 

Wenn du eine digicam hast sind solche serien einfacher ... da gibts auch ne technik dafür ... auf fotocommunity.de gibts ein paar solcher Bilder in der gallerie ... die schießen 20 bilder mit unterschliedlichen Blenden und Verschlusszeiten und legen sie dann übereinander mit Photoshop und suchen sich die teile raus ... du könntest zum beispiel das leuchten mit ner großen blende (4) fotographieren und die muster mit einer kleinen (16) und dann die konturen aus dem dunklen über das leuchten des hellen machen ... usw ... 

Noch ein kleiner tip am Rande... 
Den 400er Film würd ich nur dann verwenden wenn du bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen Dinge mit bewegung fotographieren willst ... wenn du Nachtaufnahmen ohne action willst kannst du auch einfach auf einen feinkörnigen Film (ASA50 oder 100) + lange Belichtungszeit zurückgreifen ohne Qualitätsverluste(große Körnung) eingehen zu müssen ...

Link1 
Tips zum Thema Nachtaufnahmen


----------



## maya (9. Juni 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Eine Frage noch:
Was für Belichtungszeiten sind da so üblich ? Ich mein ich könnte damit immer noch etliche Filme füllen wenn ich die Blende und die Belichtungszeit varieren muss. Hast du eventuell mal nen Bsp. parat, damit ich weiss wo ich ungefähr ansetzen muss.


----------



## Nacron (9. Juni 2004)

also hier ist mal ein Mondbild bei http://www.fotocommunity.de näher beschrieben er hatt bei einer blende von 2.8 rund 320 sekunden belichtet und das bei einem iso von 50...

Hier die aufnahme mit Beschreibung 

Du musst auch auf einige dinge achten:
-keine störlichter wie lampen in erreichbarer nähe der Film/Chip nimmt jedes licht auf auch wenns ein bischen von der seite kommt ... 
-stativ oder boden (ist ja klar)
-dratauslöser um nicht zu verwackeln 

naja soweit von meiner seite... 
ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben ..


----------



## maya (9. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe ...

Werd mich mal weiter bei fotocommunity.de umschauen ob was "richtiges" bei ist. Das Bild zu dem 2.Link wurde allerdings mit einem Teleskop gemacht. Aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch was brauchbares in meiner Grössenordnung 
Gut wenn man eine Digi-Cam hat mit Objectiven, da hat man es viel einfacher. Hab leider da nur eine Powershot , welche für solche Dinge nur bedingt geeignet ist.


----------



## Christian_Strohwig (14. Juli 2004)

*mondlichtfilter*

Hi 
Schon mal was von einen Monlicht filter gehört

Sowas habe wir für Teleskope im Astrountericht benutzt ebnso für die Sonne.

Da der Mond soviel Licht reflektiert ist er viel zu hell wenn man ihm durchs teleskop beobachtete deswegen  vielleicht mal mit einem Filter probieren!

MFG Christian


----------

